# Reifen/Felgenbänder?



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

Hab mal 2 fragen an euch:1.wisst ihr wo ich weißes Felgenband herbekommen kann (der gute jan hat davon noch nie was gehört).2.will ich mir nen neuen hinterradreifen zulegen.Ich bin mir schon fast sicher das es ein Maxxis Ignitor sein soll(oder hat irgendjemand von euch schon schlechte erfahrungen mit dem gemacht) und zwar der von trialmarkt.de(705g,2.35er breite).Glaub der ist aber relativ hart(60a MaxxPro),also wenn`s  geht in einer weicheren mischung (SlowReezay/DualCopound/SuperTacky).Nun bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ,ob es genau dieses Modell in weicheren mischungen überhaupt gibt(jan war sich auch nicht ganz sicher).Vielleicht wisst ihr ja mehr ?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## ph1L (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich muss vorne weg sagen dass ich den Reifen noch nie gefahren bin.
Und kann dir aber trotzdem nur davon abraten.
Ein so leichter Reifen ist selbst bei 2 bar nicht wirklich Platten resistent.
Außerdem ist der Grip bei der 60a Mischung nicht so gut.

Die Top Reifen im Moment (ehr Wettkampforientiert):
Maxxis Minion DHR 2.5" 40a/42a (Gewicht: ca. 1200-1300g)
(Maxxis Mobster/Highroller)
TryAll 2.5" (Gewicht: ca. 1200-1300g)
Michelin C24 2.2" (soll laut observedtrials.net gut sein - zum Gewicht kann ich leider nichts sagen wird aber auch um die 1200g wiegen.)

(evtl.) Contra: Alles sehr weiche Reifen die sich recht schnell abnützen
wobei ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen kann dass der TryAll Reifen bei mir ca. 1/2 Jahr wenn nicht länger hällt und das bei fast täglichem 2 stündigem Reifenquälen.

Nochmal zum Ignitor...
...laut maxxis.com gibt es den Reifen nur in der Mischung 60a.


Vergiss was ich geschrieben habe wenn dir die anderen Reifen zu schwer sind oder du deine Reifen mit seeeehr viel Luftdruck fährst.   

Ergänzt mich falls ich noch den Reifen schlechthin vergessen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

Danke erstmal für deine ausführliche antwort.um ehrlich zu sein sind mir die anderen reifen die du aufgezählt hast etwas zu schwer(fahr momentan echo und die sind mir vom gewicht/grip-verhältnis einfach zuschlecht),trotzdem werde ich mir dass mit dem ignitor nochmal überlegen,da mir die 60a persöhnlich wirklich zu hart ist und es den ignitor ,wie du sagst nicht weicher gibt.

Weißt du vielleicht wo ich weißes felgenband herbekommen kann?


----------



## ph1L (17. Dezember 2004)

Öhhhm nein   
aber wieso nimmst nicht einfach weißes breites Klebeband?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

die idee hatte der jan auch schon, aber ich hab hier im forum schon so viele bikes mit weißem felgenband gesehen,dass ich mir einfach dachte ,dass es weißes felgenband "serienmäßig" gibt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Dezember 2004)

Hier Felix hab noch ma nachgeschaut http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=1378

Das müßste doch gehn?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

cool,dass du dich heute abend nochmal meldest,hätte ich nicht mehr erwartet.danke für den link(werde ich mir nochma genau anschauen)

PS.:bin beim craigleescott download schon bei 36% bei konstanten 3,5kb/sek.und du???  (23.41 uhr)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Dezember 2004)

mach mal nciht so rum wegen den par gramm. der minion is der betse reifen, da kannst drrauf u balern und der kriegt kein platten, der hat oberst den grip auf allem.....richtig geil


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2004)

so´nen minion hab ich auch noch zuhause rumliegen(jedoch 60a).der ist mir einfach zu schwer und 600g unterschied sind (find ich) ne ganze menge holz.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

@MSC-Trialer :hab nochma auf bikemailorder nachgeschaut und gelesen ,dass die frelgenbänder nur 2,2cm breit sind .Bin mir nun nicht sicher ob die also breit genug für meine try-all felgen(4,7cm und 3,9cm) sind


----------



## MSC-Trialer (18. Dezember 2004)

Das ist doch Klebeband, da ist es doch egal wie breit die Felge ist. Du kannst es doch doppelt nebeinander wickeln. Ich hatte das auch schon mal in meiner Felge und das war eigentlich nicht schlecht. Der einzige mißt war, das sich der Dreck immer so in Löcher der Felge reingesetzt hat, weil das dort halt klebrig ist. Aber wenn du überall wo Löcher sind auf das Felgenband etwas Tesafilm klebtst müsste das Problem auch beseitigt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

@MSC-Trialer :alles klar,war mir halt nicht sicher (übrigens hats bei mir den sch**** craigleescott download bei 70% abgebrochen ,ohne dass ich ihn wieder aufnehmen kann ,sondern er immer wieder von vorn startet   .vielleicht war´s bei dir ja genauso)


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

Ich würd eventuell auch den Larsen TT von bike-mailorder (2,35 breite,725g und 42a-mischung)nehmen.Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem oder würde mir den empfehlen/davon abraten.Könnte mir auch vorstellen nen etwas dickeren schlauch zufahren(im sinne des guten,alten durchschlagschutzes  )

bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher wie weich oder hart die 42a-mischung ist?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=2254


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

kennt von euch vielleicht noch jemand nen hinterradreifen mit geilem grip und geringen gewicht(unter 900g)?

wär cool wenn jemand antwortet!!!


----------



## ph1L (18. Dezember 2004)

> Könnte mir auch vorstellen nen etwas dickeren schlauch zufahren(im sinne des guten,alten durchschlagschutzes  )



Das ist Schwachsinn da ein dicker Schlauch bei weitem nicht so viel bringt wie eine gescheite Reifenkarkasse.

Reifentipp:
Der Maxxis Minion XC 2.35 40a wiegt auch rund 800g und Grippt mit Sicherheit gut.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

@ph1L :was hältst'n du von dem Larsen TT und weißt du was über die 42a-mischung


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Dezember 2004)

och felix, kack dir mal nich wegen den paar gramm ein, nimm nen maxxis irgendwas DH , dann haste zwar 1200 gramm aber kene platten mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2004)

der maxxis den du hast ist mir persöhnlich einfach zu hart(=zu wenig grip) und bei dem gewicht hat der außerdem ein schlechtes grip/gewicht-verhältnis,würd ich sagen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Dezember 2004)

Der Umstieg von Hot-s (ca 800g) auf nen Maxxis Minion (1250g)  hat sich für mich sehr gelohnt. 
Man ist einfach viel stabiler auf dem HR, der Reifen dämpft die Hüpfer einfach sau geil ab und Platten gibts auch keine.
Bin mal so hart auf ner Scharfen Kante draufgeknallt das man das Verziehen der Speichen hören konnte, aber nix platten  

Nach 2-3 Tagen gewöhnt mach sich ans Gewicht


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2004)

Kann mir denn wirklich keiner mehr weiterhelfen???  

sagt dochmal was haltet ihr von dem hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=2254

und was ist nun die 42a-mischung(eher hart oder eher weich)

Danke, wäre echt cool wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## Levelboss (19. Dezember 2004)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir denn wirklich keiner mehr weiterhelfen???
> 
> sagt dochmal was haltet ihr von dem hier http://www.bike-mailorder.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=2254
> 
> ...



Die 42a Mischung ist sehr weich, hält aber auch nicht besonders lange. Dafür ist der Grip aber auch extrem gut.

Ich finde, der Larsen 2,35" ist als Hinterreifen absolut ungeeignet. 
725 Gramm  Viel Spaß beim flicken!  

Hinterreifen müssen schwer sein!


----------



## locdog (19. Dezember 2004)

@M!et$ch0rek

Du du schreibst 
"fahr momentan echo und die sind mir vom gewicht/grip-verhältnis einfach zuschlecht"
??? 
Das gewicht ist mit 850gr. ist nicht schlecht der Grip konnte alerdings besser sein. ich selber scheue den Umstig von 800-900gr Reifen auf 1200gr. das ist mir zu schwer. wen ich 1 mal pro Tag flicken mus macht mir das nichts aus.
gibst da nicht dazwischen 

Was halt ihr aber davon: ich fahre zurzeit echo 850gr und maxxis schlauch 280gr. was halt ihr davon wen mam jetzt einen Fetten maxxis 1200gr nimmt und dafur einen 100gr schlauch. dann wehre ja der Gewichtsunterschied ja nur 200gr und damit kann ich leben. Fahre z.B. vorne einen tray-all und 90gr schlauch und auch bei spitzen steinen passiert fast nie etwas. Wen also die Karkassse gut ist muste das hinhauen, auserdem ein dunner Schlauch ist schwer zu quetschen wie Papier z.B., mein  

Was halt ihr von der Teorie


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2004)

Bist du dir sicher,dass der echohinterradreifen nur 850g wiegt.Ich dachte ,dass der auch 1200g schwer sei (so wie der monty(1190g),denn die sind meiner meinung nach baugleich ,nur der monty ist halt an der seite dick und oben dünn und der echo ist oben dick und an der seite dünn ).

Zu deiner Theorie:ich glaube dadurch hast du auch nichts gekonnt,denn die dickere karkasse hebt sich durch den dünneren schlauch wieder auf (weil der ja schließlich kaputt geht wenn du nen platten hast und nicht der reifen an sich)

Noch ein tipp:falls du keinen bock hast dauernd zu flicken ,versuchs mal mit nem latexschlauch(sind ziemlich leicht).musst halt öfters mal aufpumpen,denn die verlieren mit der zeit etwas mehr luft als normale schläuche,bieten aber mehr durchschlagschutz.


----------



## Levelboss (19. Dezember 2004)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir sicher,dass der echohinterradreifen nur 850g wiegt.Ich dachte ,dass der auch 1200g schwer sei (so wie der monty(1190g),denn die sind meiner meinung nach baugleich ,nur der monty ist halt an der seite dick und oben dünn und der echo ist oben dick und an der seite dünn ).



Die Reifen sind nur optisch sehr ähnlich wegen dem weißen Streifen und dem Kästchen-Profil. Von der Bauweise sind die Reifen komplett unterschiedlich.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2004)

Soll dass heißen ,dass der echo wirklich nur 850g wiegt und ich mir die ganze zeit nur eingebildet habe,dass ich 1,2kg mit mir rumschleppe?


----------



## Tr!al-Renegade (19. Dezember 2004)

was sind'n die besten für 20"? Sind die Creepy Crawler gud?

Gruß René


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2004)

die try-all sollen nicht schlecht sein ,die hatte mal'n kumpel von mir ,war glaub ich ganz zufrieden(sollen tierisch grippen),sind leider schnell abgefahren (wie so ziemlich alle weichen reifen),war'n auch vom durchschlagschutz ganz O.K..Ansonsten vielleicht die neuen monty(hab ich aber noch nix weiter gehört ,außer dass sie ziemlich weich sind sind) : http://www.biketrial-spain.com/Monty2212005pneumatic.jpg

Aber ich denke die Creepy Crawler sind auch in ordnung

vielleicht schreiben ja mal'n paar 20" spezialisten was,die kennen sich da sicher mehr aus als ich und können dir weiterhelfen  

@MSC-Trialer :kannst ja vielleicht mal was über deine erfahrungen mit den try-all und monty schreiben

wär aber auch froh ,wenn noch jemand  was zu 26" reifen postet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Dezember 2004)

Das ist auch wieder so ne frage wo man sich drüber streiten kann. Kommt drauf an ob du viel City oder doch Natur fährst. Ich selber fahr für die City die Monty kannst auch Echo nehmen, weil die härter sind und sich nicht so schnell abnutzen und weil ich nicht soviel Geld habe mir jeden Monat ein paar neue Mäntel zu kaufen. Für Natur will ich mir die Try all kaufen, weil die halt weich sind und einen geilen Gripp bieten auch bei Nässe und die nutzen sich bei Naturtrial auch nicht so schnell ab. Die Maxxis würde ich auch mal gern ausprobieren aber ich weiß nicht ob die sich in der City so schnell abnutzen und ob die vom Gripp her besser sind als die Monty, würde mich halt auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Monty98 (19. Dezember 2004)

ja also ich bin vorher auch monty gafahren, fahre aber jetzt die maxxis. und ich muss sagen, dass man die echt nicht vergleichen kann.
die maxxis walken weniger, weil z.B. der vordere einen guten cm flacher ist.
die maxxis haben einen viel besseren grip. so wie auf steinen als auch auf paletten oder stufen.
und der vordere maxxis ist glaub ich auch noch leichter...aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher...
achja! ich fahr die maxxis jetzt ca. 5 monate und hatte noch keinen platten  
also: volle kaufempfehlung für den maxxis


----------



## isah (19. Dezember 2004)

ich bin ein halbes jahr mit den montys gefahren und hatte noch keinen platten.
Aber grip ist echt mies...


martin


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Dezember 2004)

Ich fahr die TryAll Stiky schon seit ich mein Python hab (ca. 3 Monate) und bin vollstens zufrieden.
Hatte noch keinen einzigen Platten und der Grip ist auch sehr gut. Achso ich triale eigentlich nur in der City.
Und vom abnutzen her hab ich noch nichts bemerkt, also bei mir halten die schon gut!!
Wollte mir als nächste Reifen die Echo Supa Trial holen aber die sind ja glaub net so oder ? 
Dann lieber Maxxis Creepy Crawler oder wieder die Stiky ???? hm


----------



## locdog (20. Dezember 2004)

ich hab ja den Echo supatrial von der ersten Generation und der ist schon..... momentmall, schon 2 Jahre drauf, ach du meinen fresse, der musste jetzt schleunigst runter.

Ja der Echo von der 1. Generation wiegt wirklich 850gr der neue mit dem weisen Streifen soll angeblich Aramid statt Draht und deswegen auch nur 800gr, wiegen.

zu meiner Theorie:
Wen man jetzt einen fetteren Reifen drauf hat dann werden die scharfen kanten mehr geglättet, genauer der Radius einer Kante wird großer und damit bezogene Aufliegefläche. Deshalb meine ich das fetter schlauch+dunner reifen = dünner schlauch+fetter Reifen nicht stimmt. 

ein kleines Denkmodell. man nehme eine 1Kg Hammer und die spitze überziehe man mit einem dünnen reifen (theoretisch) und haue mal auf einen dicken reifen. Da kann man sich ausmahlen was passieren wird.
Dann überziehe man den Hammer mit einem Fetten Reifen und Haue auf so einen 90-110gr schlauch, was passiert. ich glaube das halt so eine Kombination besser ist. Die spitze wird halt abrundet und besser gedämpft also kann sich schwerer was quetschen. 
Ich glaube ich wird so was ausprobieren, denn mir ist guter Grip sehr wichtig und das haben nur die fetten weichen Maxxis.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mir als nächste Reifen die Echo Supa Trial holen aber die sind ja glaub net so oder ?
> Dann lieber Maxxis Creepy Crawler oder wieder die Stiky ???? hm



@Hopserhäsle :
ich kann dir von den echo's nur abraten(zumindest wenn die 20" genau so wie die 26"sind,aber da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher).Die haben total miesen grip und auch noch schlechten durchschlagsschutz.Ich selbst fahr meist in der city=schlechter grip,bin aber auch schonmal auf dem gelände vom msc thalheim getrialt(viel steine und so,natur halt-einfach geil!!!)=absoluter sch**** grip.

also lass lieber die finger von den teilen und mach nicht den selben fehler wie ich.Nimm lieber den maxxis oder den try-all,wie du schon gesagt hast
 

Falls jemand noch erfahrungen mit den maxxis creepy crawler oder dem try-all reifen hat ,kann er ja auchmal was über diese schreiben.Scheint ja ne ganze menge leute hier im forum zu interessieren


----------



## Levelboss (20. Dezember 2004)

Die Creepy Crawlers sind ohne Frage die besten 20"-Reifen, die es zur Zeit gibt.
Die Try All Reifen sind auch nicht schlecht, aber der Maxxis ist einfach noch ein wenig besser.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich das so lese über den Creepy Crawler bin ich am überlegen ob ich statt den Try all lieber den nehme. Brauch in eigentlich für Natur und der muß auch ordentlich grippen und darf sich aber auch nicht bei in bißl city gefahre  so abnutzen wie der Try all der war nach 2 Monaten bei mir schon abgenutzt. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Dezember 2004)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so lese über den Creepy Crawler bin ich am überlegen ob ich statt den Try all lieber den nehme. Brauch in eigentlich für Natur und der muß auch ordentlich grippen und darf sich aber auch nicht bei in bißl city gefahre  so abnutzen wie der Try all der war nach 2 Monaten bei mir schon abgenutzt. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


c
r
e
e
p
y

c
r
a
w
l
e
r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

Was wiegen denn nun eigentlich die 26"echo reifen ???(hinten und vorn).Vielleicht hat sie ja mal jemand von euch gewogen oder irgendwo gelesen,was die teile auf die wage bringen.

Und was  gibts eigentlich für hinterradreifen (26") mit:

*1*.geilem grip 
*2*.geringem gewicht (ca.800g)
und
*3*.einigermaßen guten durchschlagschutz


----------



## Levelboss (20. Dezember 2004)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> Und was  gibts eigentlich für hinterradreifen (26") mit:
> 
> *1*.geilem grip
> *2*.geringem gewicht (ca.800g)
> ...



So einen Reifen gibt es nicht!

Ein Gewicht von 800g und Durchschlagschutz passen irgendwie nicht zusammen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> *3*.einigermaßen guten durchschlagschutz



!!!!EINIGERMAßEN!!!!!
ich wollte lediglich wissen welcher mantel am ehesten diese kriterien erfüllt und nicht welcher 100% auf diese angaben passt


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Dezember 2004)

mann! nimm doch einfach irgend nen maxxis DH , kackegal welchen, da kannste nix falsch machen, oder wann haste bei mir das letzte mal nen platten gesehn? (hinten natürlich)


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

mir gefällt erstens der grip nicht ,zweitens is mir das teil einfach zu schwer(1,2kg) und drittens ist der mir bei dem gewicht auch noch zu dünn(2,35).Bei dem teil stimmt meiner meinung nach auch nicht das von mir so oft zitierte gewicht/grip verhältnis.Außerdem hatte ich den selben(nur halt minion und du highroller,aber sonst identisch)früher auf meinem fuji(du weißt was ich meine)und war und bin auch heut noch unzufrieden.ich kann das ding nicht mehr ersehen ,aber wenn du damit zurecht kommst ist doch schön.Mein control wiegt außerdem schon (stolze  ) 11,8kg(weiß selbst nicht warum?  ) und ich will nicht,dass es irgendwann mal gewichtsmäßig mit ner dirtkarre konkurrieren kann.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Dezember 2004)

Wenn du es putzt wiegt es bestimmt nur noch 11kg  Oder schick es dem Göhrig zurück das ist eindeutiger Garantiefall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

Was geht'n bei dir ? nen clown gefrühstückt oder was, alter scherzkeks


----------



## AcaPulco (20. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin von anfang an (seit juli) Maxxis Ignitor gefahren. Hatte zwar auch öfter mal nen Platten, aber das war eher selbst verschulden. Ich hab ihn mir wieder bestellt, weil ich ihn eigentlich einfach okay finde.
In 2.35 wiegt der glaube ich 780gr und in 2.10 560gr oda so. Das ist völlig akzeptabel. Grip hatte ich auch nie beschwerden und er ist immerhin ein Stück billiger als die anderen. VR 26 und HR 34.

Ich hab ja auch keinen geldschei&er und lust ein 13kg rad durch die lüfte zu schwingen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

@AcaPulco: in welcher mischung fährst'n du den (abrieb?)


----------



## AcaPulco (20. Dezember 2004)

Also Mischung gibts glaube ich nur 60a und Abrieb? Er is vorne wie hinten jetz ca auf 10% Profil. Seit Juli fahre ich den halt auch schon. Täglich ca ne Stunde, also nicht wenig gefahren.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du es putzt wiegt es bestimmt nur noch 11kg  Oder schick es dem Göhrig zurück das ist eindeutiger Garantiefall.



Danke für die idee  ,werd ich sofort mal ausprobieren,aber dass mit dem einschicken überleg ich mir nochma .

ich schreib morgen mal was'es gebracht hat


----------



## sebi-online88 (20. Dezember 2004)

@M!et$ch0rek

hole dir doch den Larsen TT oder den Lopes Bling Bling von Maxxis. Die wiegen nur 1000-1050g in der DH Version und grippen ohne ende. Wenn das auch zu schwer ist musst du halt einen Dual Ply von Maxxis nehmen. Gibt auch fast alle Modelle und alle Mischungen. Also meiner Meinung nach kommst du an Maxxis nicht vorbei wenn du Gripp und Durchschlagschutz haben willst.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Dezember 2004)

ich habe eine tolle idee für dich wie du einen haufen gewicht sparen kannt.
1. mach die Aufkleber ab.
2.Kauf nur gebrauchte reifen, die fast runtergefahren sind und nur 2.1" für hinten. auf jeden fall leichter als der scheißßß maxxis.
3.nimm schleifpapier und schleif ein bichen am rahmen rum, durch das abgeschliffene au sollte auch etwas gewicht gespart werden.
4.bohre überall löcher rein auch in schlauch reifen rhamen alles. spart unheimlich gewicht.
5. kürze den lenker. soweit es geht.

all in all solltest du etwa 0,5g gewicht sparen, dann würdest du etwa 0,0000000000000000000002mm höher springen können, die 0,0000000000000000000002mm würdest du aba auch höher kommen, wenn du mal anstatt hier alle 5sec reinzuschreieben einfach mla trialen gehen würdest. also denk aml nciht soviel über alles nach und geh lieber trialen man.
Max


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> @M!et$ch0rek
> 
> Die wiegen nur 1000-1050g in der DH Version und grippen ohne ende .



"...grippen ohne ende",in welcher mischung ?und was ist dua lply (=faltreifen????)?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (20. Dezember 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eine tolle idee für dich wie du einen haufen gewicht sparen kannt.
> 1. mach die Aufkleber ab.
> 2.Kauf nur gebrauchte reifen, die fast runtergefahren sind und nur 2.1" für hinten. auf jeden fall leichter als der scheißßß maxxis.
> 3.nimm schleifpapier und schleif ein bichen am rahmen rum, durch das abgeschliffene au sollte auch etwas gewicht gespart werden.
> ...



Amen.....endlich mal ein machtwort.  

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Dezember 2004)

nur mal so,ich geh jeden tag trialen und nicht nur ne stunde oder so.im gegensatz zu anderen fahre ich auch im winter ....jeden tag und auch nicht weils kalt ist nur ne stunde.der spruch vom MSC-Trialer war ja noch zugegebener maßen gut(aber deiner.....),aber man kanns auch übertreiben (mir fällt z.B.:noch ein:vorbau ab,lenker weg,rahmen komplett zerlegen-ha,ha,ha).Also für die zukunft:spar dir solche "lustigen",unbrauchbaren kommentare und ,dass ich nicht nur den ganzen tag vor dem computer hocke ,können dir sicherlich noch'en paar leute hier im forum bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Dezember 2004)

ui, jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben, aber hey ich spar mir die sprüche net, macht spaß sowas.
11,8kg n control, ohne shitt wie geht das? ersetz doch mal das bleischaltwerk durch eins aus alu.

max


----------



## ph1L (20. Dezember 2004)

Das was der Max hier mal ausspricht denken wohl die meisten die den Thread lesen.

über 20" und 26" Reifen wurde jetzt WIRKLICH alles wichtige gesagt.
Es sollte nun endlich mal Schluss sein und wenns noch Unklarheiten gibt
Maxxis.com
da steht ALLES!

Unglaublich alles zu-zu-posten und dann noch kritisieren.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich dachte immer ein forum ist dafür da um fragen zu stellen und auch wenn man paar mal mehr nachfragt ,weil man halt noch relativ unsicher ist (bin eben noch recht neu hier im forum) oder auf die meisten antworten direkt zurückschreibt ist das doch nicht soooo schlimm.Oder???


----------



## 525Rainer (22. Dezember 2004)

ich hab den leichten echo supatrial. meine erfahrungen dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144408

mein tourenbike von anno 1993 ist leichter als dein trialbike.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Dezember 2004)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer ein forum ist dafür da um fragen zu stellen und auch wenn man paar mal mehr nachfragt ,weil man halt noch relativ unsicher ist (bin eben noch recht neu hier im forum) oder auf die meisten antworten direkt zurückschreibt ist das doch nicht soooo schlimm.Oder???



ach man, nimm es doch nicht soooo ernst. klar ist ein forum dazu da. also......immer schön weiter fragen, wenn du was wissen willst.  

Jan


----------



## Icke84 (19. Mai 2008)

hi,

wollt ma fragen ob es neongelben oder pinkes felgenband gibt?

wenn nicht, weiß jemand wo ich klebeband oder was auch immer man verwenden kann in den farben herbekomme?

gruß
marcus


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

http://produkt.conrad.de/45973183/klebeband-neon-rot.htm
geht das


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich habe an meinem Bike pinkne Felgenbänder (und Sternchen)

Geh zu einem Hersteller von Werbebannern oder Werbeschilder, die haben Aufkleberfolie in allen möglichen Farben. Kauf dir dort einfach einen Quadratmeter und stückel das band aus 2 teilen zusammen.

MFG


----------



## Icke84 (21. Mai 2008)

danke für die antworten, ich werds mal mit dem klebeband von conrad probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tholeytrials (16. Juni 2008)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von faltreifen in 2.5" breite??
z.b.conti diesel oder petrol(685gramm); schwalbe big betty

soll natürlich(inkl. dicke latexschläuche) nur zum leichtbau dienen ;-)

gruß   Sam


----------



## Rubelnaldo (16. Juni 2008)

Tholeytrials schrieb:


> was haltet ihr eigentlich von faltreifen in 2.5" breite??
> z.b.conti diesel oder petrol(685gramm); schwalbe big betty
> 
> soll natürlich(inkl. dicke latexschläuche) nur zum leichtbau dienen ;-)
> ...



Ich besorg mir als nächstes nen Conti Rubber Queen in 2,4. Der is tip top und wiegt auch nur 800gramm, oder so. Evtl kommt der demnächst auch als Trial Version raus. Die anderen Reifen, die Du genannt hast, kenn ich nich. Der Vorteil am Try All is eben das er super gut federt, aber leider schei55 schwer ist!! 1,3KG, oder so...
Als felgenband nimmt man natürlich Tesa Film, is klar


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

fahre jetzt wieder big betty finde der federt noch mehr als der try all und meiner wiegt 850 gramm bin sehr zu frieden. einziges manko was ich habe ist an schrägen sachen wenn ich da 90 grad drauf stehe walgt sich der reifen stark aber kontrolliert.

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juni 2008)

Bis jetzt musste jeder Big Betty Trialer, mit dem ich in den letzten ca. 3 Wochen gefahren bin, ein bis drei mal pro Tag, an dem wir fuhren, flicken...
Dazu kommen noch diverse Menschen, die sich sich freuen wieder Maxxis zu fahren.

Das wÃ¤re es mir persÃ¶nlich nicht wert.


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

echt also ich knalle öfters mal auf kanten und hatte bis jetzt noch nie platten na gut 2 mal bis jetzt aber das ja egal in nem halben jahr und ich fahre wenig luft.


----------



## duro e (17. Juni 2008)

hi leute ,
ich fahre vorne einen table top 2.25 in falt und hinten nen wtb weirwolf team dh.........wisst ihr ob der wtb wohl gut ist für trial hab zwar keine probleme damit aber ich suche ne alternative.
gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (20. Juni 2008)

big betty in DD compound und michelin 150g sclauch.
wen man einiegermasen sauberfahrt hat man so gut wie keine platen  und die -450g....

bei nasse und natur keum unteschied zur trayall was den grip angeht


----------



## Maxximum (20. Juni 2008)

ich hab vorn nobby nic in 2,4 snakeskin drauf und hinten fahr ich nen tioga factory dh in 2,5. das ist so ein richtiger traktorreifen, wiegt aber auch entsprechend


----------



## Sherco (20. Juni 2008)

hatte den Big betty auch drauf,und kann das mit den platten nur bestätigen.

Eigentlich jeden tag einen drin gehabt.


----------

